# Tugger suggestions for Grand Caymans



## lgreenspan (Feb 18, 2010)

Will be visiting Morritts Grand for a week with Wife and my oldest daughter (25 yrs). Looking for suggestions for places to see and restaurants to visit. FYI, I often think the most interesting places are often public parks or roadside food stands not that I oppose $60 a plate for a good meal I would prefer an interesting experience.

Dave


----------



## SteveChapin (Feb 18, 2010)

lgreenspan said:


> Will be visiting Morritts Grand for a week with Wife and my oldest daughter (25 yrs). Looking for suggestions for places to see and restaurants to visit. FYI, I often think the most interesting places are often public parks or roadside food stands not that I oppose $60 a plate for a good meal I would prefer an interesting experience.
> 
> Dave



Vivine's kitchen.

The jerk stand in Bodden Town (I forget the name; I seem to remember a big cow "statue" out front).

The Botanical Gardens.

Just snorkel off the beach; it's amazing, and couldn't be easier.

Rum point (and if you want to arrange a trip to Stingray city from there, you can do both at once).

The post office in Hell (but that's about as far as you can get from Morritt's on the island).


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 19, 2010)

You've got to do stingray city.  We went out on  a sandbar and could stand and hold and feed the very friendly stingrays.  It was something I will never forget.

Anne


----------



## shorts (Feb 19, 2010)

double post - oops


----------



## shorts (Feb 19, 2010)

We like Over the Edge a restaurant located on the way toward Rum Point, good food, quite reasonable, nothing fancy but right on the ocean

Portifinos - close to the resort, your resort host can give you a coupon for 10% off as well as discounts for other island activities

Second the recommendation for Stingray City trip

We did a bio-luminescent kayak tour this week that was very good. Really neat to see the glowing sea life. Resort host can also make reservations for this trip

The resort also does an island tour on Wednesday that we took many years ago. It gave a very good overview of the island and some of it's history. We thought it was quite worth the money .... might want to check it out.

Have a great trip! Our favorite vacation place


----------



## esk444 (Feb 19, 2010)

Seaside fish fry's come and go, and are open at the whim of the operator.  I used to go to one right at the very north tip of 7 mile beach, but she hasn't been open the last few times I went by.  A lot of them are on the south part of the island near Bodden Town.  I'd ask a local around there for ideas, particularly if you are stopping anyways for gas at the Texaco or one of the museums. 

In Bodden Town along the main road there is a place called Chester's Jerk Shack or something like that.  Great jerk chicken dishes and decent conch fritters.  Everything else is awful (i.e. burgers, Chinese food).  Mostly locals go there and its about $7 for a jerk chicken meal.  It is a permanent shack with screened-in outdoor seating.  You can find the address in the phone book.  

In the West End there is a sit down restaurant called Liberty's which is run by an old Bahmamian women that serves typical Caribbean meals.  It is a non-tourist, simple restaurant with entrees around $10-15.


----------



## mecllap (Feb 19, 2010)

Hopefully you will have a car, if you want to explore and try different places to eat.  We use the TS kitchen and don't eat out much, so can't help a lot there.  Eats and Coconut Joe's along 7 mile beach are fairly cheap (by CI standrads), and try a pattie (the Tortuga Rum stores have them) -- after 2-3 of them, you might be addicted (they are so NOT good for you, but tasty).  The food place at Rum Point is pretty good, but there's not much snorkeling there (don't go on cruise ship days).

Notes about our latest trip start on the second page of my travel blog (link below) -- maybe the 15th entry or so.  

Cruise ship schedule:  http://www.caymanport.com/shipschedules.php
Local newpaper:
http://ads.caymannetnews.com/today/
Foster's grocery ads:
http://www.fosters-iga.com/
(The prices are the same at the small store near Morritt's as at the bigger ones in and close to Georgetown).


----------



## Lou (Feb 19, 2010)

*Morritts island tour*

Just curious about the island tour offered by Morritts resort.
Where does it go...is it worth the time if you are renting a car?


----------



## mecllap (Feb 20, 2010)

Lou said:


> Just curious about the island tour offered by Morritts resort.
> Where does it go...is it worth the time if you are renting a car?



I don't know what's on Morritt's tour, but I'd say probably not, if you have your own car.  Oddly, on our last visit, we ran into the tour from our resort as we were going to a couple of the same places, but we didn't have to pay their price for each of us (just the entry fees, which aren't too bad most places), and we could be on our own schedule, not rushed, etc.  And we went on to other places as well.  You might get a little more island history from the guide, but it's easy to find that yourself as well.  

A couple of other notes:  it's not too hard to get used to driving on the other side of the road -- follow someone else into the roundabouts (who is already in it).  

If you like to have an alcoholic drink in your room/on your balcony, you might want to bring your own along (wrap in bubble wrap and a plastic bag in your checked bag) -- it's very expensive to buy liquor there.  (Then you have that space for bringing home souvies).  If you buy liquor at the duty-free store at the airport on the way home, leave room to put it into your checked bag at your first arrival airport (unless you're going into a smaller airport that is your final destination).  Some brands may not be much cheaper there, tho (we like to buy some orange rum that is not sold anywhere near where we live).


----------



## lgreenspan (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions.


----------



## SteveChapin (Feb 21, 2010)

mecllap said:


> A couple of other notes:  it's not too hard to get used to driving on the other side of the road -- follow someone else into the roundabouts (who is already in it).



Agreed; for the first day I had to keep consciously reminding myself, then it started to feel natural.

I never did master the idea of walking up to the right side of the car to drive, though.  I kept opening the passenger side door (which my wife appreciated .


----------



## lgreenspan (Feb 23, 2010)

*Driftwood Bar and grill*

Has anyone been to the Driftwood Bar and Grill? How about it?


----------



## SRenaeP (Feb 24, 2010)

lgreenspan said:


> Will be visiting Morritts Grand for a week with Wife and my oldest daughter (25 yrs). Looking for suggestions for places to see and restaurants to visit. FYI, I often think the most interesting places are often public parks or roadside food stands not that I oppose $60 a plate for a good meal I would prefer an interesting experience.
> 
> Dave



We took a kayak tour through the mangrove on the NE side of the island that was very nice.  For food, you must go to Roland's Garden. Roland is a retired world-class chef who now serves dinner at his home (in his garden, actually) several times a week. You have to make reservations in advance and it's BYOB if you want alcohol because it's not a restaurant and therefore, doesn't have a liquor license. He cooks and serves a multi-course meal (no menu, it's according to what was fresh at the market and what mood he's in). The food is delicious and wonderfully presented. He comes around to all the tables (maybe 15 ppl max per seating) and explains the different items to you. There is no set price. You pay what you think the meal was worth. Everything was delicious and I would definitely go again if we were to return to Grand Cayman.

-Steph


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 24, 2010)

Roland's Garden--ya gotta try it.  One of the most unusual arrangements, but we had a terrific time.


----------



## marcmuff (Feb 25, 2010)

I have nine albums of pictures of our vacation at Morritt's Grand and the places we visited on page 2 of my webshots site.   Click on the webshots link below.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 25, 2010)

Rum Point is close to Morritts with a couple of beach restaurants. Calico Jacks is on Seven Mile Beach and a great place to hang out on a beack as the sun goes down. Calico Jacks is where many of the locals go. Hell was over-rated but interesting. When we go back we will be sure to do Sting Ray City again. Its the best thing to do in Grand Cayman.


----------



## drivable (Feb 25, 2010)

*Grand Caymans*



lgreenspan said:


> Tugger suggestions for Grand Caymans
> 
> Dave


No such thing
The Cayman Islands consist of
Grand Cayman
Little Cayman
Cayman Brac


----------



## jeg (Mar 6, 2010)

Seymour's jerk chicken is delicious! It's a little roadside stand by a Texaco.
The Lighthouse was also very good for a more expensive meal. 
We liked the trip to Stingray City, and also the Turtle Farm.
Be sure to snorkel under the dock right in front of the Morritt's. There are huge tarpon and barracuda.


----------



## judyjht (Mar 7, 2010)

We are here now and tomorrow is my birthday so maybe we will go to Roland's kitchen.  Where is it and how do we get in touch??  I don't see it in the phone book.

Right now it is extremely windy here at Morritts and 73 degrees so it is a bit cool.  We are going to venture over to Cayman Kie heading to Rum Point - has anyone been there??


----------



## Noni (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.chefroland.com/1.html

I believe you need to make a reservation for Roland's Garden.


----------



## judyjht (Mar 13, 2010)

*Roland's Garden!*

Well, my 2nd disappointment on the trip was Rolands.  We were lucky enough to have the concierge (Jim) get us in Friday for my birthday.  Great.  Friday about 9AM we go down to the beach and come back up about 11:45.  We had a message from Roland at 10:15 asking us to call to confirm - perfect, I think.  Then, I listen to the 2nd message before I call him back.  It was Roland - calling back at 11AM (45 minutes later) saying not to come - since we did not call back he gave our table away!!   WHAT!!!  Did he think we were sitting around the room all day answering the phone?  If we were told to call to confirm the day of the reservation we sure would have.  He could have called Thursday and tell us to call back or the table will be given away.  Needless to say, I was pretty ticked off.  When we drove by there were 4 cars and when we came back 2 hours later there were only 2 - hope he had a few no shows!


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, Judy, that's too bad about Roland's.  I think we only got our reservation a day ahead of time, and never had to call back and confirm.
Very strange and disappointing.


----------



## scooter (Jun 19, 2010)

jeg said:


> Seymour's jerk chicken is delicious! It's a little roadside stand by a Texaco.
> The Lighthouse was also very good for a more expensive meal.
> We liked the trip to Stingray City, and also the Turtle Farm.
> Be sure to snorkel under the dock right in front of the Morritt's. There are huge tarpon and barracuda.



I second the old turtle farm which has no been done up as Bosun's Bay. The end of the island that Morrit's is on has some of the best wall diving in the world.


----------



## akbmusic (Jul 11, 2010)

*I agree.*

Steve did a great job with his list.
Only think I would add is that thereis a small grocery/and I believe a Dunkin Donuts across the street. Also, the views from the East End lighthouse park are worth the quick park and stroll .




SteveChapin said:


> Vivine's kitchen.
> 
> The jerk stand in Bodden Town (I forget the name; I seem to remember a big cow "statue" out front).
> 
> ...


----------

